# An Outbackers Newbie



## rightknot (Jun 14, 2010)

We just took ownership of a new to us Sydney Outback 31RQS. Took it out for our maiden journey last nigth, and to check to make sure that everything was working







Look forward to the information that we gather from this great group, as it has already proved invaluable!!
rightknot in the Daytona Beach area!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Good choice in brands!









Doug


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome! Great to have you on board......


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS on your new TT!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

rightknot said:


> We just took ownership of a new to us Sydney Outback 31RQS. Took it out for our maiden journey last nigth, and to check to make sure that everything was working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, and ditto! This is a great group of campers.


----------



## rightknot (Jun 14, 2010)

THanks guys!!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations. This is a great site. I've learned a lot in a short period of time here. Great folks here and can't wait to run into some fellow Outbackers on the road.

Happy Camping


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Outbacker Family!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us! That's a great camper. We had one for a couple of years before we got our Fiver!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

